# DIY Working on the Railroad Show



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi

I am looking for a source for working on the railroad a show from 2004 they had a 5 episode Woodland Scenics River Pass with Miles Hale building this layout. I have looked online for months trying to view these episodes. Miles had a unique way of building this layout which was far superior to Woodland Scenics instructions which are at best ambigiguose

I did manage to find a 5 min clip on YouTube where they primarily showed installing risers but that was not enough info.

Hope you guys can help me 

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

is it here?

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7eniR-nJPcRnN4Qp4Um6OQ


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi

Unfortunately no it is not. It has to be from the working on the railroad show from 2004.

But thank you for trying

Joe


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

i remeber that show would love to have all the episodes on dvd tho i don't think your gonna find em i have searched and searched for em it was with miles and chris chianili who sadly passed away he was great to the rc community with another show on that channel radio control hobbies i hope you do find the episodes and if you do please send them my way.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

I do remember seeing postings of people talking about that show on the forums when I searched posts concerning Woodland Scenics River Pass layout kit back at the beginning of 2014. That is where I found out about the show.
And there were people who replied that they had taped or recorded those shows.
So they are out there I just can't find those threads anymore .

Joe


----------

